# Happy Birthday Snoop Pic heavy



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Its snoops birthday yeahhhhh. Im so lucky to have gotten him he is a wonderful dog. Here are some pics of his rather crude b-day cake (ground beef, potato and steamed carrots) and him in his reindeer gear.

Cake yes girlfriend got some too.










after the cake









Wheres the rest?










Snoop in his reindeer wear









Santa snoop and not happy









cant leave out girlfriend









Happy Holidays and Happy Birthday to Snoop


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pics. Happy B-day snoop.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Happy birthday snoop. looks like he cleaned his bowl!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww happy b-day snoooop!!!!!!!!! so cute! I personally dont think the cake looks tasty but I have some dogs here that would love a piece  lmao

and happy b-day to bumble and faith too, holly! and lil mom and obie too, i think thats all.... hmmm lmao


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks everyone. the cake looked gross but the dogs loved it lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Snoopy snoop my Snoopster~!!!! luh U


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

snoop luvs you too Ronnie


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Snoop


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks marty


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy birthday Snoop. And Happy birthday to your sisters too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia says lets party, we'll bring the beer.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

come on dosia we got room for all and more cake too. lol Love that picture so cute


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo dog party!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

:clap::woof: :hug: yeahhhhhh


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> awww happy b-day snoooop!!!!!!!!! so cute! I personally dont think the cake looks tasty but I have some dogs here that would love a piece  lmao
> 
> and happy b-day to bumble and faith too, holly! and lil mom and obie too, i think thats all.... hmmm lmao


You're forgetting optimus prime!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Happy birthday buddies, looks like he ate well and it was a fun day.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

He didnt miss a piece lol


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm pretty upset me and ROnnie and dave weren't invited over.. sup with that Karena?

cant invite your chat buddies or what


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Aidan said:


> Happy birthday buddies, looks like he ate well and it was a fun day.


I just hope she didn't bloat them for his Birthday wow that looked like a lot of food for one day LOL

And snoop I need to talk to your mama about that birthday cake she'll do better next time son I promise LOL


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey we all gotta over do it sometimes dont we?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Aidan said:


> Hey we all gotta over do it sometimes dont we?


Bloat can kill a dog you know?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

no i actually didn't know that, I still didn't literally mean let her bloat her dogs, I know its not healthy, didn't know it can result in death though.

thanks for the info marty, im happy to learn a little something everyday.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I just wanted to correct that for other members that might be reading the thread buddy... nothing against you and you know that


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh yea good point, gotta always be educating.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww SNoopy Doggy Dog, HAPPY Belated BIRTHDAY man, I am super happy you finally found the bestest forver home with your mom-lady and Girlfriend, look at that cake, my crew says cheers and great pics


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Marty said:


> I just hope she didn't bloat them for his Birthday wow that looked like a lot of food for one day LOL
> 
> And snoop I need to talk to your mama about that birthday cake she'll do better next time son I promise LOL


Thanks everyone and Marty He didnt get anymore then he usually does. He eats 4 cups of food a day and that was about what his cake equalled.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

HAPPY BDAY SNOOP! Looking good there for an old man! LOL! I see why the honey's love ya, i've never seen something so adorable in antlers!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy birthday Snoop!!! I love his ashamed look with the santa hat on! LOL And Girlfriend looks so cute in her reindeer antlers! LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol snoop lookin cute in his santa hat lol even though he wasn't 2 happy...I see he enjoyed his cake he ate it alllll up...GOOOD BOY SNOOPY


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

4 cups! holy cow thats a healthy appetite!!

Good lookin cake... I can't lie I woulda eaten it but maybe it's cuz im STARVIN!!!

Happy Birthday Snoop.. Glad you got spoiled!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia eats 4 cups a day too.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

lol at 60 pounds he does eat alot and my kids wanted some too lol. Thanks for all the bday wishes


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> lol at 60 pounds he does eat alot and my kids wanted some too lol. Thanks for all the bday wishes


Dosia was 75 last vet check. He wants to be a big boy when he grows up. lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

wow gonna be a big one lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY SNOOP! Also Happy Birthday to Lil Mom, Optimus Prime, Faith, Obi Wan Canobi and Bumble Bee!!!!! 


If I had internet right now I would start my own thread lol.


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

looks like he had a blast till the santa outfit came out lol .... happy - bday


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

LOL yeah he did. And oh yeah Happy Birthday to all his litter mates.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

happy bday snoop. looks like you got quite the meal


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks and yes he got spoiled.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

woah.. chino eats 2.5 -3 depending on his activity and lil Loca eats 1.5 cups per day


----------

